# Let's see those clamp collections



## nwbusa

As the old woodworking adage goes, you can never have too many clamps. I think I'd modify that to say "you can never have too many of the right kinds of clamps." In any event, let's see your clamp collections! Do you have clamps you rarely/never use? Clamps that you wish you a ton more of?

I built a mobile clamp cart for mine:




























Clamps I rarely use: the four corner clamps in the bottom, and the spring clamps.

I wish I had some nice parallel clamps (Jets are on my shopping list). I use the F clamps a ton, but there are definitely times when parallel clamps would come in handy.


----------



## RobertsPlace

nwbusa - nice cart. I'm thinking of building something like it. I have a few of the HF f clamps and Masterforce f clamps too. I like the Jorgenson bar clamps and am in the market for a few now. What brand of clamps do you have? Which brand do you prefer? Why?


----------



## redryder

I gotta admit that is a nice looking clamp cart. I don't want to give up the floor space so I keep mine plastered to the wall….......................


----------



## nwbusa

Thanks guys. I mostly have Mastercraft clamps, which are the house brand of Canadian Tire. They're not top-tier clamps but they carry a lifetime guarantee and they are fairly rugged. I haven't broken any yet.


----------



## patron

nice rack

not as good as some i've seen

but not bad 
for a guy lol


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here's mine…mainly Besseys…...


----------



## nwbusa

Nice, Rick. I actually would prefer my clamps up on the wall like yours, but I don't have the wall space available. Looking good!


----------



## jusfine

Great topic, I always like to see how others store and use their clamps. I cannot seem to pass up a sale on them…

I have mostly Bessey and Gross Stabil clamps (parallel), with a few others, Jorgensen hand screws, spring clamps, quick clamps, etc. I also use the spring clamps much less now than I used to.

This is an older photo of my shop (maybe 4 years) in the loft of our barn, showing some of my clamps, have over 70 of the K series from 12" to 96".
I also have a number of the newer, smaller parallel series as well (Bessey sent them for evaluation) not pictured here, as well as a collection of tradesman clamps. Will try to get a more recent photo up this afternoon.










Many of mine are hooked on a square stainless bar between the supports for the beams.

Since the outside walls of the shop are sloped (barn rafters), it makes for difficult storage there.


----------



## Dave10

Probably it's a bad idea to ask me about clamps, but you did ask…

I own 1 pipe clamp, 2 Jorgensen bar clamps (3 foot)

3 Quick Grip clamps

1 strap clamp,

2 old C-clamps

1- 5 inch Jorgensen F clamp (named Fred)

about 14 spool clamps

12 home made bar clamps (4 four foot, 4 three foot, 4 two foot)

2 home made heavy duty bar clamps (30 inch)

3 home made hand screw clamps (6 inch)

1 modified Alex Harris style bar clamp (28 inch)

see below for storage:


----------



## care

I know most of you can probably help me on this topic. I have quite a few clamps that I wish to sell. My father, who passed away last year was a woodworker, so I do not know much about this stuff! I have large, real heavy furniture clamps; do not know what they are actually called, but they are straight, long very heavy sturdy metal. Some are about 2'; others possibly 3'. Also have medium-size C-clamps. My question is, what is a reasonable price to ask for these?? Some look similar to the heavier clamps in the 2nd picture above, down in the lower right.


----------



## nwbusa

Dave, those home made bar clamps are cool!


----------

